# Bicillin 1,200,000



## PennyG (Jan 11, 2011)

Attempting to bill Bicillin 1,200,000.  Was going to use HCPCS code J0561, but that is for 100,000 units.  How do I indicate 1,200,000 units?


----------



## tanyaharberts (Dec 13, 2013)

J0561 x 12 units (because 1,200,000 / 100,000 = 12; or 100,000 x 12 = 1,200,000)

*I realize this is an old post, but thought it may be helpful for anyone else researching this billing question.


----------

